# Making it easier for Advertisers & Sponsors



## seed+ (Apr 9, 2015)

I love this forum. I've been a lurker for nearly a month now, and this isn't a request but more of an observation that I think could help.

There are plenty of companies that want to advertise or sponsor on this forum - us included. If you go to the Advertise here link, you get an error in the pop up window when you click create an ad (
*Oops, something unexpected happened)*

If you try to contact someone like a mod or admin, you can't - unless you're an established member, which I guess many people who have come here with the intention of sponsorship won't be.

It's possible the money isn't important or you want to keep this forum as non commercial as possible which I totally get. But if that's not the case, then a few tweaks would make life easier for anyone trying to spend money with you! The advertise here should ideally give a run down of different opportunities available (sponsorship, adverts, paid seedbank reviews, contests etc) with the option to talk to someone to discuss it first. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## sunni (Apr 10, 2015)

As far as I have been told the advertisement is broken right now, and the admin has no intention to fix it because he doesnt have enough time to do deal with sponsors and advertisement right now.
we get asked alot about advertisement and I believe admin is working to hire someone for that specific process
You can write on the admins profile page and ask to be contacted for advertisement
have a good day


----------



## seed+ (Apr 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> As far as I have been told the advertisement is broken right now, and the admin has no intention to fix it because he doesnt have enough time to do deal with sponsors and advertisement right now.
> we get asked alot about advertisement and I believe admin is working to hire someone for that specific process
> You can write on the admins profile page and ask to be contacted for advertisement
> have a good day


Looks like you need a new hire 

Thanks Sunni


----------

